# What to know to install replacement engine PowerMore 357cc.



## johnnyh55

My aunt has a White snowblower that she did her own oil changes every season but last season she didn't tighten the drain plug so it came loose and the engine ran without oil since it doesn't have a low oil shutdown switch. Now the engine is blown so it doesn't start and I was looking at a replacement engine like a Predator but what do i need to take into consideration to replace her old engine with an aftermarket one? I know I need to check for 120V electric start but do I need to measure the bolt pattern of the powermore 357CC to make sure the predator engine matches it? And what about the crankshaft output size, does it need to be the same or can you get adapter for it to convert it to whatever size is needed? Is there anything else I need to consider? I see some engines have a cable for throttle that comes with them but this powermore does not have a remote throttle. Also do I need the exact same CC of engine or go bigger or smaller without issues?


----------



## drmerdp

How much is a replacement powermore? Might be easier to simply call and order one from troybilt/cubcadet?


----------



## johnnyh55

Dealer said close to $1000, not worth buying, might as well buy a new blower hence the reason I am looking at a predator.


----------



## cranman

Might help us if we knew what engine you have on it now....for example, if she has the 8 hp Tecumseh, the 212 Predator is the easiest swap. and almost the cheapest. I just had a 208 cc winter motor made for MTD delivered to my house for $79....The bigger motor is nice, but probably problematic to swap unless you are experienced. The 208 cc motor was on e-bay, and they had some snow ready engines with electric start cheap there as well. If you have a 24 inch blower the 212 or 208 is plenty


----------



## GustoGuy

cranman said:


> Might help us if we knew what engine you have on it now....for example, if she has the 8 hp Tecumseh, the 212 Predator is the easiest swap. and almost the cheapest. I just had a 208 cc winter motor made for MTD delivered to my house for $79....The bigger motor is nice, but probably problematic to swap unless you are experienced. The 208 cc motor was on e-bay, and they had some snow ready engines with electric start cheap there as well. If you have a 24 inch blower the 212 or 208 is plenty


I have a re-powered Montgomery Ward Gilson made 8/26 which runs a Predator 212cc on it and it works great so a Predator 212cc is good for any application where a Tecumseh or Briggs 8hp engine was used. Now for a 32 inch blower get at least a 301cc Predator. Hopefully the White snowblower used a single shaft engine if so it's a piece of cake to replace the engine.


----------



## GustoGuy

cranman said:


> Might help us if we knew what engine you have on it now....for example, if she has the 8 hp Tecumseh, the 212 Predator is the easiest swap. and almost the cheapest. I just had a 208 cc winter motor made for MTD delivered to my house for $79....The bigger motor is nice, but probably problematic to swap unless you are experienced. The 208 cc motor was on e-bay, and they had some snow ready engines with electric start cheap there as well. If you have a 24 inch blower the 212 or 208 is plenty


I have a re-powered Montgomery Ward Gilson made 8/26 which runs a Predator 212cc on it and it works great so a Predator 212cc is good for any application where a Tecumseh or Briggs 8hp engine was used. Now for a 32 inch blower get at least a 301cc Predator. Hopefully the White snowblower used a single shaft engine if so it's a piece of cake to replace the engine. As to electric start not available on Predator 212cc. The Predator 420cc has a DC electric start option were you can use a small snowmobile 12 volt battery if you need electric start. However the Predator 212cc usually starts on 1 to 2 pulls of the recoil. I started my Predator 212cc on the Montgomery Ward on the weekend and it fired in just 2 pulls after sitting for 2 years now that shows you how easy the Predator 212cc are to start.


----------



## drmerdp

johnnyh55 said:


> Dealer said close to $1000, not worth buying, might as well buy a new blower hence the reason I am looking at a predator.


What!! That’s bananas. Did you check with the manufacturer directly? The engine can not be the cost of a whole new snowblower.


----------



## johnnyh55

cranman said:


> Might help us if we knew what engine you have on it now....for example, if she has the 8 hp Tecumseh, the 212 Predator is the easiest swap. and almost the cheapest. I just had a 208 cc winter motor made for MTD delivered to my house for $79....The bigger motor is nice, but probably problematic to swap unless you are experienced. The 208 cc motor was on e-bay, and they had some snow ready engines with electric start cheap there as well. If you have a 24 inch blower the 212 or 208 is plenty


The current non working engine on the snowblower is a Powermore 357cc like this one. The blower is a White 30".









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## JayzAuto1

Where are you located?? Is used a possibility??? I have at least one of those used engines on the shelf.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## GustoGuy

johnnyh55 said:


> The current non working engine on the snowblower is a Powermore 357cc like this one. The blower is a White 30".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


A 301cc Predator could likely handle the load on a 30 inch blower. I have a Predator 212cc on my Montgomery Ward 8/26 by Gilson and it works great on that machine even the heavy wet stuff but I doubt that the Predator 212cc would handle the 30 inch bucket machine with wet snow. If you need electric start the Predator 420cc with 12 volt start would be a beast on a 30 inch bucket and they are about $359.99 or so at Harbor Freight.


----------



## johnnyh55

drmerdp said:


> What!! That’s bananas. Did you check with the manufacturer directly? The engine can not be the cost of a whole new snowblower.



Ya I did, here is what the manufacture lists.


----------



## drmerdp

johnnyh55 said:


> Ya I did, here is what the manufacture lists.


:surprise: Looks like a predator 420 is in your future.


----------



## johnnyh55

Since the predator 420 does not have 120v ac electric start i found another engine that is 420cc with AC electric start. For the shaft size I can get an adapter onpy if i meed to upsize? You can't get an adapter to downsize I assume? So i just need to make sure the bolt pattern matches so the alignment of pullies stays the same? Also this new engine does not have onboard throttle control, instead it has a remote throttle cable can I just buy a throttle control and mount it anywhere? 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

This is half the cost of a new 357.


https://www.ebay.com/p/MTD-Cub-Cade...er-Engine/10026517831?iid=153281378616&chn=ps


----------



## WVguy

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> This is half the cost of a new 357.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/MTD-Cub-Cade...er-Engine/10026517831?iid=153281378616&chn=ps


But look at the details:



> [FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]MTD Cub Cadet 483-SUC 357CC (13HP) Snow Blower Engine. Fits Cub Cadet Snow Blower models of 2X and 3X. This engine has minimal wear as it was warrantied after 2 Hours. Engine had a sheered flywheel key and has been replaced and tested. Like new condition and is fully functional. See pictures for wear.
> 7/8" diameter for crankshaft. 2 1/4" from end of crank to bevel of crank. 4 3/4" from base of engine to bottom of crank.
> All whole engines that are sold may need to have carburetor service and/or parts due to fuel being drained from engine for shipping. Customer assumes all costs if carburetor needs service or parts - we will not pay for or reimburse customer for the maintenance issues. Sold as is, no warranty or returns - all engines tested and verified working.
> [/FONT]


Sooo - we tested it and it ran, but by the time you get it, it might be missing parts that make it run and if that happens it's your problem.

No thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

WVguy said:


> But look at the details:
> 
> Sooo - we tested it and it ran, but by the time you get it, it might be missing parts that make it run and if that happens it's your problem.
> 
> No thanks, I'll pass.





No worries....was nice to find a 357cc....



They did not say it might be missing parts they are saying it may need to have carburetor service and/or parts due to fuel being drained from engine for shipping. 



I believe if any parts they mean are if carb needs a tune up.......Nothing will be missing. That is a disclaimer.... Probably better to be safe. 



 



Yeah go for a predator....will treat you well!!!


----------

